
Ask HN: Developers versus programmers versus engineers? - exolymph
I see the words &quot;developer&quot;, &quot;programmer&quot;, and &quot;engineer&quot; used pretty interchangeably. I&#x27;m familiar with the non-software meaning of &quot;engineer&quot; obviously, but I&#x27;m not sure if people who work as one of the above perceive distinctions between the three terms. Do you? What are the differences?
======
Zyst
For the most part Developer, Programmer, and Software Engineer are used
interchangeably, at least here in Mexico. I know some countries don't call
people 'Engineers' unless they have a degree, but that's as far as the
distinctions go.

------
udkl
Here is how I interpret it : You start out as programmer, progress towards
being a developer early-mid-career and then hopeful figure out the engineering
in software.

From a practical standpoint though they are used interchangeably in the
industry.

